
100 Years Until We Reach Gender Parity? - ehllo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWpszEzmmzw
======
ehllo
Link to Report:

[https://www.weforum.org/reports/the-global-gender-gap-
report...](https://www.weforum.org/reports/the-global-gender-gap-report-2017)

